# Outrage Of The Week -- Political Hypocrisy By Obama



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Friday, March 07, 2008


A March 2 commentary in National Review Online (NRO) demonstrates the hypocrisy that often abounds in the campaigns of anti-Second Amendment candidates. This time, the transgressor is Democratic presidential hopeful Barack Obama. 

In his NRO column, Jim Geraghty recalls how a few years ago, Obama (then a state senator) proposed enactment of a federal law prohibiting licensed gun dealers from operating within five miles of a school or park. Of course, considering the geography of most cities and towns, banning a lawful business operation within a five-mile radius of a school or park would very often amount to an outright ban on those businesses. 

While that endeavor certainly demonstrates his disdain for FFLs and their legitimate business, another vote demonstrates Obama’s apparent tolerance for what others would no doubt consider controversial businesses. On a Senate bill to prohibit sex-related shops to operate within a five-mile radius of schools or houses of worship (which failed), Obama took a pass, and voted “present.” 

The Obama spin: He was trying to avoid mandates on local authorities! 

Advocating a law to forbid federally licensed gun dealers from legally selling constitutionally-protected products, while showing support for, or, at minimum, indifference to, holding purveyors of pornography to the same standard is not only hypocritical, it’s outrageous!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Of course, no one has ever been killed with a vibrator or a porno movie...that I'm aware of, anyway. ;-)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Of course, no one has ever been killed with a vibrator or a porno movie...that I'm aware of, anyway. ;-)


Oh, I dunno...I saw a really silly one, once, and nearly laughed myself to death. :anim_lol:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I can see were you could hummm yourself to death :smt083

Huuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

*and Real Hypocrisy by Spitzer*

NEW YORK (AP) -- Gov. Eliot Spitzer has apologized to his family and the public, but did not elaborate on a bombshell report that he was involved in a prostitution ring.

New York Gov. Eliot Spitzer has admitted involvement in a prostitution ring, The New York Times reports.

Spitzer says he "acted in a way that violates my obligations to my family" and says he has to spend time with his family.

Spitzer's wife stood at his side, her hands behind her back and her eyes cast downward, as he made the statement. The New York Times reported earlier in the day that Spitzer told his senior aides he was involved in a prostitution ring.

Spitzer and his wife have three daughters.

The Times reported that a person with knowledge of the governor's role believes the governor is identified as a client in court papers. Four people allegedly connected to a high-end prostitution ring called Emperors Club VIP were arrested last week.

The Web site of the Emperors Club VIP displays photographs of scantily clad women with their faces hidden, along with hourly rates depending on whether the prostitutes were rated with one diamond, the lowest ranking, or seven diamonds, the highest. The most highly ranked prostitutes cost $5,500 an hour, prosecutors said.

Prosecutors said the defendants arranged connections between wealthy men and more than 50 prostitutes in New York, Washington, D.C.; Los Angeles, California; Miami, Florida; London, England; and Paris, France.

The Times reported that the governor's travel records show he was in Washington in mid-February, and that one of the clients arranged to meet with a prostitute on the night of February 13.

The case is being handled by prosecutors in the Public Corruption unit of U.S. Attorney Michael Garcia's office. Garcia spokeswoman Yusill Scribner said the office had no comment.

Spitzer, 48, built his political legacy on rooting out corruption, including several headline-making battles with Wall Street while serving as attorney general. He stormed into the governor's office in 2006 with a historic share of the vote, vowing to continue his no-nonsense approach to fixing one of the nation's worst governments.

Time magazine had named him "Crusader of the Year" when he was attorney general and the tabloids proclaimed him "Eliot Ness."

But his stint as governor has been marred by several problems, including an unpopular plan to grant driver's licenses to illegal immigrants and a plot by his aides to smear Spitzer's main Republican nemesis.

Spitzer had been expected to testify to the state Public Integrity Commission he had created to answer for his role in the scandal, in which his aides were accused of misusing state police to compile travel records to embarrass Senate Republican leader Joseph Bruno.

Spitzer had served two terms as attorney general where he pursued criminal and civil cases and cracked down on misconduct and conflicts of interests on Wall Street and in corporate America. He had previously been a prosecutor in the Manhattan District attorney's office, handling organized crime and white-collar crime cases.

His cases as state attorney general included a few criminal prosecutions of prostitution rings and into tourism involving prostitutes.

In 2004, he was part of an investigation of an escort service in New York City that resulted in the arrest of 18 people on charges of promoting prostitution and related charges.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Of course, no one has ever been killed with a vibrator or a porno movie...that I'm aware of, anyway. ;-)


Not that I am aware of either, but wait untill obama gets elected (god forbid) and after he bans guns, well you never know what the criminals will use for weapons. And I will leave here now before this goes way south of a pg rating.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

niadhf said:


> after he bans guns, well you never know what the criminals will use for weapons.


How about guns? after all... criminals.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Submoa. Yes i get that. Just figured as we were pointing out outrages, and diverging in to sex, well you get the idea.

"Wait, you mean that banning guns doesn't mean the criminals will obey the laws? Well tie me up and use me for bear bait. Gees. You just spoiledmy whole fantasy"

Sorry, started to channel the Brady (GV) bunch there.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

submoa said:


> NEW YORK (AP) -- Gov. Eliot Spitzer has apologized to his family and the public, but did not elaborate on a bombshell report that he was involved in a prostitution ring...


I note that Eliot Spitzer is being replaced as Governor of New York by the Lieutenant Governor.
I also note that the TV news is making a big deal of the fact that the new Governor, _née_ Lieutenant Governor, is legally blind.
Does this indicate that we're being set up for the new Governor to...er...*turn a blind eye* to Eliot's crimes and let him off?
The cover-up begins...
:mrgreen:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Pretty sure these would be Federal charges. No help from our new Gov there.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I note that Eliot Spitzer is being replaced as Governor of New York by the Lieutenant Governor.
> I also note that the TV news is making a big deal of the fact that the new Governor, _née_ Lieutenant Governor, is legally blind.
> Does this indicate that we're being set up for the new Governor to...er...*turn a blind eye* to Eliot's crimes and let him off?
> The cover-up begins...
> :mrgreen:


Crimes?.......please. The guy had some money and power and he went and got laid. BFD. The worst part for me is the sheer hypocrisy of it all.......but that's not a crime. Yes I realize prostitution is a crime....but it really shouldn't be. It's been around FOREVER.....and it always will be. At least if they legalized it they could regulate it to a degree.....put some health & safety in place for these women......maybe some heath care and a retirement plan :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fred40 said:


> Crimes?.......please. The guy had some money and power and he went and got laid. BFD. The worst part for me is the sheer hypocrisy of it all.......but that's not a crime. Yes I realize prostitution is a crime....but it really shouldn't be. It's been around FOREVER.....and it always will be. At least if they legalized it they could regulate it to a degree.....put some health & safety in place for these women......maybe some heath care and a retirement plan :mrgreen:


Crimes:
Spitzer did everything he could to criminalize prostitution and to penalize both prostitutes and their johns; so here he was committing acts that he, himself, went out of his way to criminalize.
Spitzer hired a NY call-girl and arranged for her to meet him in DC. Thus he broke a federal law we call the Mann Act, that criminalizes arranging for the "transportation of women across state lines for immoral purposes."

This is more than "mere" hypocrisy. This is breaking the laws that Spitzer, as both Attorney General and as Governor, had taken an oath to uphold.
And, BTW, that's yet another crime he committed.

It isn't that Spitzer merely hired a whore. It's who he was when he hired her, and where he was as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

If hipocrisy was a crime then Washington would be empty but I do agree if you looked up hypocrit in the dictionary you'd probably see his picture.

There are also charges of money laundering and more recently to come to light that some of the reported $80k came from his campaign election fund. It will be interesting to see if the DOJ lets him plea bargain to a misdemeanor so he can keep his law license. I am not sympathetic ala Mike Nifong.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, if the guy wants / needs to pay a girl for a bit of fun, that's not a big problem for me; but not if you're married with 3 kids, and worse if you've been prosecuting others for same.


----------

